# Estradiol Patch dosage



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ☺

I didn't have a fresh transfer at our previous attempt as my uterus lining wasn't good (6.4mm)
We have 2 Blastocysts frozen and I should start with estrogen patches 50/day at my next cycle.

Does anyone has experience with patches? 
I have the feeling that the dosage us quite low...
The woman which did the scan said that there isn't a good blood circulation to my uterus as well.

What can I do to get a good uterus lining? 
I appreciate every answer x

Estradiol Patch


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Mountain78

I too have been on oestrogen patches for my frozen. Its really hard to find info online on standard doses as most people Ive come across are on tablets. My patches have been at a dose of 100 and changed every 3 days throughout. I think the patches are a lot easier than tablets would be and havent had any problems with them - just pop it on and forget about it for a couple of days until its time for the next one.

I wouldnt worry about feeling that the dose is low as different clinics follow different protocols anyway - as long as your scans show that you are responding nicely.  Im sure if your clinic is concerned along the way that your lining isnt as thick as they would hope Im sure they would then increase the dose anyway.

For thickening lining selinium is meant to be good so a lot of ladies on here eat brazil nuts - which are really rich in selinium and the other thing which is meant to help is beetroot juice or pomegranate juice. I also did acupuncture which is meant to be good for stimulating blood flow to the uterus.

Good luck with your cycle. Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response. 
I'll definitely buy the nuts and juices, thank you so much for your recommendation! 
Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi mountain 

I'm on patches. I had to have a dose of a  100 patch, change every two days for a week, then two patches at one time, change every two days also. As bubble said each clinic does different protocol, so try not to worry. Give your clinic a call though if you're worried and question it.  

Acupuncture to help blood flow 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Shilts (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Mountain,

For my fresh transfer I was prescribed Progynova tablets, when my lining wasn't thickening I increased the dose and was also prescribed patches changed every 3 days. My lining only made it to 7mm and resulted in a BFN.
For my FET I had acupuncture for 3-4 months prior and started off on the higher dose of progynova and patches. My lining was awesome and resulted in a BFP!!

As mentioned earlier clinics do have different protocols but I do believe the acupuncture helped me as it increases blood flow to the uterus, also hot water bottles an help!

Good luck!!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Shilts,

Could you please tell me your estrogen dosage after the embryo transfer? Does it stay the same or did it decrease or increase? 
Thank you in advance! 

Thank you for all which have answered!

Xx


----------



## Shilts (Sep 28, 2014)

I was on 5 progynova tablets which I think is 10mg and the estradiol 50 patches changed every 3 days. I started them 3 weeks before transfer and kept on the same dose until I was 10 weeks pregnant.

Hope that helps!! x


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for the info Shilts!
xx


----------

